# Handy faux candle/liquid plastic trick



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

After putting a lot of time in on my skulls and made-from-scratch LED candles, I decided that it would be kinda nice to not have to permanently attach the candles to the skulls (for flexibility later on), but I still wanted that "wax dripping down the skull" look.

So, I mixed up some transparent liquid plastic (Smooth-On Smooth Cast ColorMatch 325 again) with the same red that I had for the candles to pour some "run-off" on the candle. But, instead of using the particular skull that the candle would mount on I just used an unpainted one and gave it a good coating of mold-release so that the plastic would slide off once it was cured... I dribbled the liquid plastic on the candle and made a removable candle+run-off with it:

This is what the "final" product looks like:










But, the candle part is totally removable:



















I was pleased how that worked so I just wanted to share the idea!

-Clay


----------



## jadenwalker (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks really cool! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## YourWorstNightmare (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks awsome!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great looking candle and you don't have to worry about the candle being stored somewhere cool so the hotglue doesn't melt. Hot glue and a hot garage don't mix down here in the south.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Candle looks great


----------

